

Alcatel-Lucent and BT squeeze 1.4Tb/s out of existing fibre infrastructure - jackgavigan
http://www3.alcatel-lucent.com/wps/portal/!ut/p/kcxml/04_Sj9SPykssy0xPLMnMz0vM0Y_QjzKLd4x3tXDUL8h2VAQAURh_Yw!!?LMSG_CABINET=Docs_and_Resource_Ctr&LMSG_CONTENT_FILE=News_Releases_2014/News_Article_002988.xml

======
vincie
From the article: "New ‘flexible grid’ infrastructure allows more efficient
bundling of channels, (42.5% increase in spectral efficiency) and data speeds
of up to 1.4 Terabits per second (Tb/s) achieved without deployment of more
fiber". Without the deployment of more fibre? This is astounding news.

